# new trail boots



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

what kind are those? are they bell boots or do they cover the whole hoof? if they cover the whole thing, can you take a pic of them from the underside?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool! How do they deal with water out on trail; do they allow water in but out just as easily, or would you have to empty them after a water crossing?


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

They are called easyboot trail they are a full hoof boot.
I haven't tried them in water but they do have drainage and say they will stay on no matter how deep the water is  they are so easy to put on / take off so far i love them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

looks like they copied the Cavelo's


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They look WAY easier to put on than the old type easyboots.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just thinking that, Celeste.

I always avoided hoof boots because they looked so hard to get on, but I may have to look into some that open/close like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I cannot wait to hear how they perform for you. Like everyone else said, they look so much easier to get on and off. I carry an easyboot as a "spare tire" on trail and the simpler, the better!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The EAyboot trails are designed for light duty.


Easyboot just announced their new BackCountry boots that are a Mid duty use boot. They look a lot like your Trails but are supposed to be a little tougher and designed for 25-50 miles per week.

I have a collection of broken boots. They do the job, But I get tired of the expense to repair or replace them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking to buy a pair of these, valleyvet has a bit of a sale on them. So, how did they perform for you?
I have old mac's, which I like...but I am lazy and they are a chore to get on! They make it seem as if these are a lot easier to get on....true?
How about how they wear - have you noticed any rubbing?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> The EAyboot trails are designed for light duty.
> 
> 
> Easyboot just announced their new BackCountry boots that are a Mid duty use boot. They look a lot like your Trails but are supposed to be a little tougher and designed for 25-50 miles per week.
> ...



I've been riding easy boot edge's for about a year and a half and I've had to replace 2 gaiters as well as replacing the cables once.

I think I'm going to try Renegades next.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm going to get a pair of these boots, and I'll let you guys know how I like them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

hi i love the boots they did rub as he was close to needing trim but other than that all good.
they are so easy to get on i am really impressed with them


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I ordered a pair. For anyone that wants to know...the sale Valleyvet is having is $5 off per boot, or 45.95 a piece. Better than nothing! 

I just hope they fit well - I look forward to "easy". I love my old mac's - _after_ I get them on! The leather strap is _so_ short. It isn't just my horses' feet, I have 2 pairs and used them on a total of 3 horses...and getting that last outer strap buckled is a bear no matter the horse!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

SnowynKate - you said that the Trails did rub when he was due for a trim. Was that because you couldn't get them to fit properly around his hoof anymore? Is that the only time they rubbed?

Have you ever used them in mud and swamp? If so, how did they perform? I just can't decide between the trails and the gloves or maybe the backcountries...


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

Northernmama, if you are riding through mud, I do not suggest the easyboot trails or the gloves. Take it from someone who has done everything possible to keep the gloves on for over a year - I gave up. I am now the proud owner of I think 8 or 10 pairs of gloves I dont use! Also, this year I rode with a friend who loves the trail boots, got them last year and like them till now, we rode through some mud and once the mud got into the velcro it was all over. She got off and put the boot back on once but after that, the velcro wouldnt secure so she had to just carry her boot. I was an epic user for over 3 years, switched to the gloves for over a year and now Im back to the epics and happy with them. I hate putting them on, what a pain in the rear (tip - swish some water around in the boot a little before applying, helps slip on better) but once they are on, Im not off my horse on the trail putting them back on! Best wishes to you.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

gunslinger said:


> I've been riding easy boot edge's for about a year and a half and I've had to replace 2 gaiters as well as replacing the cables once.
> 
> I think I'm going to try Renegades next.


Family member of mine just came to the same conclusion. One horse destroyed 2 brand new gaiters on the last ride. It's Renegades or back to shoes.

Those boots look great for a "spare tire" though. I love how easy they look to put on. And for less than $50 you can't really beat it.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jetson, thanks. I'm surprised that the gloves give problems. I did think that the velcro on the others might be an issue. Aren't the epics the ones with the wires or buckles? I really want to stay away from hardware as much as possible as I often ride where there are no trails and I can see cables, etc. getting caught in branches.


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

I did forget to say about the gloves, IF you ride through mud or water and walk for the rest of your ride, chances are they will stay on. I have acutally rode my horse through some boot sucking mud and they "usually" stayed on. IF you ride through mud or water and then trot or run a boot will come off. 
Yes, epics are the boots with the cables and buckles, pain in the rear but stay on. I have rode through all sorts of stuff, never gotten caught up on anything, although I have broke a buckle in half twice and have had to replace wires every year. Again, pain in the rear but when I ride I dont want those boots to come off till I take them off. 
Wouldnt it be nice if there were some wonderful solution??!!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I think, if I can, I will go with the gloves. The design seems to be less condusive to rubbing and the velcro idea doesn't jive well with me. However, I would rather velcro than wires and buckles.

I don't expect I will use them a whole lot anyway. My horse has been barefoot for 6 or more years. NO issues. I just want to have something around for those "just in case" times.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

both our horses have the EB Gloves and only lost one twice the same day..second ride out in them.. one after going through the worst deep sucking mud I have ever ridden in going back to barn and in the beginning of the ride cantering on grass after riding in the deep sucking mud.

I use powder in my boots and the heels get a little powder rub and a soft spot, but horses do not seem sore. Does anyone else notice this? causes?
The Glove is pretty darn easy to get on imo.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't have gloves, but I do have Epics, and I have lost them a couple of times.

Each time it's been at a gallop. I've been told to put cotter pins through the buckles and it won't happen. I haven't tried the cotter pins, but I think it'll work.

That said, I don't see any buckle on the gloves so I'm thinking there much different than the epics.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

I have tried a bunch on different boots, and have had problems with them all. I just got a pair of the renegades though and couldn't get them to fail. They are easy to use and work really well. No rubbing and my horse goes better in these than she has in anything else, metal shoes included. As for mud they work great even when its up to their belly.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

good to hear, my renegades are on the way.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I see renegades in my future too.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have had the best luck thus far with Easyboot Epics. 

Old Macs sucked big time for us! We had a brand new pair crack after 2-3 rides. 

And I hated trying to put on the Easyboot Bares. I wasn't fond of the lack of traction on them either. 

Gloves didn't fit my Mustang's hoof shape. 

So yeah, I like the Epics the best of the ones I've tried.

I would love to try the Renegades though. You guys will have to post back on how you like them!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I always heard that boots weren't a good idea on the trail. Obviously you all like them. What are some benefits of boots? I'm interested.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I may be selling a pair of size 2 Renegades. Horesey no longer needs them...yey.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

MBP, if I were you, I would keep them for those JIC times... I have never owned a pair of boots, my horse doesn't need them, but I'm ordering a pair this week. JIC.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> I always heard that boots weren't a good idea on the trail. Obviously you all like them. What are some benefits of boots? I'm interested.


I keep my horse barefooted. I also ride her barefooted about half the time.

I can't say they're better than shoes, but more cost effective. 

I rode Sylco creek trail in Polk County Tn yesterday. Rocky in places, mud bogs in places, about 3 miles of gravel road, and for this ride I put on her boots.

I think gravel roads causes the most discomfort for my barefooted horse and If I'm riding in gravel or rocks then I put on boots. Come to think of it, my wife's horse always wears shoes and he doesn't care much for gravel either.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Heelsdown said:


> I always heard that boots weren't a good idea on the trail. Obviously you all like them. What are some benefits of boots? I'm interested.


What did you hear about boots NOT being a good idea on trails? First time I've heard that.

Boots are nice because they do not have to always be on, like shoes and because sometimes even the toughest barefoot horse has an off day due to a bruise or whatever. 

I am planning on doing longer rides this year and I want to take boots along in case of injury along the way. ALso, one of my rides will be on pavement and since my horse is rarely on pavement, I'm hoping that the boots will give her a bit more security on the pavement if it happens to be raining that day. Boots can be studded for winter road riding, which I have always avoided because it can be very slippery. But at the end of the ride, the boots come off and my horse can play safely in the snow. 

I am not a fan of shoes, generally speaking. Boots provide a way to protect my horse's feet if needed while still allowing complete free movement of the hoof and no damage to the hoof wall. I can do it all myself without needing a farrier. I can't replace a shoe in my backyard, much less on the trail.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what, it wasn't boots, it's wraps I'm thinking of. I've read many times that wraps aren't good on the trail. Sorry.

I'm still interested in the boots though. Nobody I ride with uses them. So you would use boots in place of shoes? Or would you use boots with shoes?

I don't own a horse, but I plan on leasing soon and then hopefully buying soon after. Boots really sound great!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

wraps or the boots that go around the legs can catch debri and cause some damage.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the "edge" and they are really easy to put on since they can be loosened, but it's a pain to tighten and loosen the cable every time. Also, the cable has been all bent up and I had to use a wrench and various other tools to pry it back into shape (didnt' want to have to replace it). Other than that, I'm fairly pleased with them. One came off one time but it was due to my horse stepping on it with her rear foot while galloping. 

My riding buddy has both the cavallos and the easyboot trail, and she says she likes the easy boot trail a lot better. She rides fairly long trail rides on pretty tough terrain and hasn't had any issues yet....I asked her about rubbing because of how the boot is made and she said she has had no issue with that. I think her reasoning for preferring the easyboot version was that they are more lightweight and tractioned.


**to the person a few posts up, instead of shoes  OR to have in a saddle bag in case you throw a shoe


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Heelsdown said:


> You know what, it wasn't boots, it's wraps I'm thinking of. I've read many times that wraps aren't good on the trail. Sorry.
> 
> I'm still interested in the boots though. Nobody I ride with uses them. So you would use boots in place of shoes? Or would you use boots with shoes?
> 
> I don't own a horse, but I plan on leasing soon and then hopefully buying soon after. Boots really sound great!


OK, the wraps makes sense.

Boots are often used instead of shoes. Boots with shoes would be very hard on the pocketbook, and I don't see any point to that. The shoes would damage the boots.

My horse is barefoot and I have never needed boots, but she recently had a small puncture to her foot and it would have been really nice to have boots available, so I could have ridden her sooner than I did. That's why I just ordered mine. Also, I am planning on doing a ride this fall that will cover about 3 km on pavement. She isn't used to pavement and I figure the boots will give a bit, however little, a bit of relief from the pavement and maybe a bit more traction since she's not used to it. Maybe I posted that already; I can't remember. Sorry if I'm repeating myself.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Boots sound great. I wonder why the people I ride with don't use them.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Many barefoot horses don't need them. I'd like to say most don't need them, but so many are in transitions, or riding on soft terrain, or whatever other scenarios, it's hard to say "most". I don't know anyone in my area that uses them either, and all my friends horses are barefoot.


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a boot user for over 5 years. The things you need to keep in mind are what type of terrain you are riding in comparison to your pasture. If your horses are out on soft pasture and you are riding them down gravel roads, you are always going to need protection, whether it be shoes or boots. In my area, no horses are truly barefoot unless being ridden on the same type of surface as being pastured. Also, keep in mind that a horse should not experience pain becoming barefoot. This is just my opinion - this whole transitioning and allowing your horse to be in pain to toughen up their feet is just wrong. As for types of boots, the epics work great in mud, water, etc. They are a little tougher to get on, but in most cases, if you have a good fit, once they are on, they are on for the ride. Gloves are not good mud and water boots. I have found that gloves will stay on through mud and water but do not go faster than a walk after they have become wet. If you run, a boot will go flying off and in most cases need repair. The easyboot trails, again not the best mud and water boot. Once the velcro gets mucked up with mud, unless you find a creek to rinse them in, that boot is not going to attach back on. Im only speaking from my own experience of my boots and fellow trail riders boots. I have an extreme love hate relationship with my boots. I was an epic user, then a glove user for 2 years and now back to epics. The reason many people dont use boots is because they are a pain in the rear compared to popping on a set of shoes for 8 weeks. Shoes are "mostly" much much more convenient. With all that said, I find the epics to be the better of the 3 boots that Im familiar with and will continue to use them. My gloves, I think I have 8 or 9 pairs, will all be on ebay soon.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jetson, yes I agree if you ride only on soft ground and then all of a sudden switch to gravel most horses will need protection. However, if the horse is on soft pasture and ridden reguarly on gravel most will be fine. 

Transitioning to barefoot depends on the horse. Yes, there will be some sensitivity generally, but pain - no. Not with proper attention to the fact the a previously shod hoof doesn't have callous on the sole -- allowing that callous to build over time is necessary. If shoes are pulled one day and the next day the horse is ridden a distance on gravel - ya, the horse will probably be sore. It's just like building up muscles -- it takes a bit of time and repetitions.

The "no pain-no gain" thing I never agreed with, but to get stronger, we have to push ourselves a little more every day. We just have to know how much to push without overdoing it. Same goes for hooves.

As for shoeing every 8 weeks -- I assume you mean _new_ shoes every 8 weeks, not just a reset every 8 weeks? For most horses, 8 weeks is far far too long between farrier visits. I don't know much about shoes, but I would think that a reset would still be needed between 4 and 6 weeks. Seems to me that there would be more hoof growth evident on a shod horse after 4 weeks than a barefoot horse because there is no abrasive action on the hoof to wear the hooves down. My barefoot horse doesn't go more than 3 weeks without trims, but I do them myself. 4 weeks is just a bit too much for her. 6 would be scarey.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

How often shoes need to be reset or redone depends on a lot of things.
In the winter, my horses may not grow much. They may be in great shape for 7 weeks and probably would be ok for 8 weeks. In the spring when grass is new, their hooves grow much faster and 6 weeks might be too long to wait. I look at the feet and decide by that. If I go over 6 weeks without calling the farrier, he calls me to be sure I didn't forget.


----------

